# استفسار بخصوص زمن التشغيل ..



## eng.mdw (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بعد اذنكم ليا استفسار صغير 
طرق حساب زمن الشتغيل لعمليات التشغيل المختلفة معروفة .. كالخراطة والثقب .. الخ 
بس كنت عايز اعرف ازاي بنقدر نعرف تقريبياً setup time و regular setup time و engagement time و disengagement time 
لحساب الزمن الاجمالي ومن ثم حساب التكلفة .. وهل في أي كتب أو مواقع أو حتى معادلات تقريبية لدا 
واكون شاكر جدا


----------



## zamalkawi (28 سبتمبر 2010)

للأسف لا أعلم، إن كانت هناك جداول مثلا لتقدير هذه الأشياء
ولكن أعتقد أنها يتم تقديرها بالخبرة، كما يدخل فيها تصميم العمل والإرجونوميكس
كما أن الإرجونومكس معني بتقليل هذه الأوقات من خلال الاستغلال الأمثل لحركات العامل وللبيئة المحيكة به
أتمنى أن تكون هناك جداول أو ماشابه تعطي قيم تقريبيا لهذه الأشياء، لو وجدت مثل هذا أرجو أن تضعه هنا لتعم الفائدة


----------



## eng.mdw (28 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمنى أخي العزيز أن اجدها .. انا تعبت من كتر البحث ومش لاقي اي حاجة حتى في اضخم الكتب في مجال التشغيل


----------



## ديدين (28 سبتمبر 2010)

صحيح، يوجد قوانين لحساب أزمنة التشغيل و لها خانة خاصة في عقود المراحل
و أنا لدي دروس في هذا الخصوص لكن باللغة الفرنسية سأرفعها لك آملا أن تنفعك و لو بقسط قليل

التحميل من هنا


----------



## eng.mdw (28 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكرين جدا يا باشا .. هي فعلا المشكلة ان هي بالفرنساوي 
بس بجد مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## eng.mdw (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بس انا على قد ما فهمت من الكلام دا .. هي على قد التفريز بس .. في تكملة للدروس دي عند حضرتك ولا لاء 
اكون شاكر جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng.mdw (28 سبتمبر 2010)

هي طلع فيها خراطة وتفريز .. لو عند حضرتك بقية الدروس دي اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## ديدين (28 سبتمبر 2010)

سأحاول أن أعربها لك في القريب العاجل حتى تستفيد و يستفيد منها الجميع إن شاء الله
و سأحاول أيضا أن أبحث لك عن الباقي بإذن الله

تحياتي . . .


----------

